# MISERABLE reaction to L-Glutamine



## Christina1993 (Mar 25, 2012)

I had read something about L-Glutamine being a great help for IBS-D and having pretty much no side effects.

I bought some, took only a small amount, with lunch and then with dinner. That night I was having a lot of gurgling and some very bad flatulence. Next morning around 6 I was awoken by some serious gut pain, I had to run to the bathroom, and then that whole day was just one big D attack! Worse than that time I caved and ate taco bell while I was pregnant! Haha. It was very bad, yellow, burning D and a constant feeling of having to go and gurgling low in my colon.

For something that's supposed to help D why did it give me such a bad reaction? Actually... three days later and I'm still experiencing yellow burning very soft BM's.

Could the reason I had such a bad reaction indicate a problem with my gallbladder, something to do with acid/bile production or absorption?

I could be wrong but I read something about L-Glutamine converting into a ammonia or some type of acid in the body.

I am constantly doing research to try to figure out my IBS... I kind of drive myself nuts with all the research but considering gallbladder problems run in my family it's got me thinking I have a problem with my body acidity. My endoscopy also showed a lot of inflammation and excess stomach acid. Any ideas?


----------



## PollyH (Oct 17, 2009)

There are gut residents that can turn glutamine into unwanted chemicals. Some doctors recommend that you wait until your dysbiosis is somewhat under control before trying it. Yes, glutamine converts to glutamate in the intestines and releases ammonia. Perque Endura Guard is a product containing both glutamine and alpha ketoglutaric acid. They claim the combination works better together. The alpha ketoglutaric acid soaks up the ammonia and helps to recycle the glutamine. Thus they say it works better. If you are thinking about just trying the alpha ketoglutaric acid, note that it also can cause constipation. The alpha ketoglutaric acid is sometimes prescribed as a suppository to help reduce ammonia levels in the body.


----------



## annap417 (Nov 29, 2013)

PollyH said:


> There are gut residents that can turn glutamine into unwanted chemicals. Some doctors recommend that you wait until your dysbiosis is somewhat under control before trying it. Yes, glutamine converts to glutamate in the intestines and releases ammonia. Perque Endura Guard is a product containing both glutamine and alpha ketoglutaric acid. They claim the combination works better together. The alpha ketoglutaric acid soaks up the ammonia and helps to recycle the glutamine. Thus they say it works better. If you are thinking about just trying the alpha ketoglutaric acid, note that it also can cause constipation. The alpha ketoglutaric acid is sometimes prescribed as a suppository to help reduce ammonia levels in the body.


Any idea how the release of ammonia might affect someone physically? I can't seem to find anything online that tells of the symptoms from this. I also am having a bad response to glutamine but have heard it is great for healing your gut.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

I take it and am suspicious that it contributes to my problem with chills after BMs. Anyone else get chills as a side effect?

But I think it really helped my acid reflux so I continue taking it.

As far as BMs I'm not sure it helps me, but something HAS changed my stool for the better even though I still don't have control and need to wear protection.


----------



## veniceboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Anybody tried this Perque Endura Guard? It has awesome reviews here for Ulcerative Colitis. Let me know

https://www.pureformulas.com/endurapak-guard-180-capsules-by-perque.html%C2


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I highly, highly doubt that glutamine is causing this for you. It's just an isolated amino acid that is literally in every food. Can I ask what brand you are taking and is there anything else in the supplement?


----------

